# post your 7" travel under 40 lbs builds



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't do the same, because I don't have one yet but I'm thinking about building something up. 

By limiting it to 40lbs tops this should be a short but interesting thread.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

sx trails and im pretty sure d7s come stock sub 40.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Why 7inches? You gonna keep racing right?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*06 7point*

Its right around 38 or 39. 
41 with DH tubes and DH tires.

06 7point 3
05 Super T
Rockshox Pearl 3.1 
Saints (!!!!)
CB Mallets
Grips: what ever I can find thats not broken. right now Ruffian and Yeti 
WTB Dual Duty FR wheel set

Everything else is stock.


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

40 lbs isn't really that hard to get under anymore. my 07 black diamond double has 7.5 of travel and is around 41.5 lbs stock. with single ply freeride tires and regular tubes that i have on it now it is dead on the 40lb mark and that is for an under $2000 bike. if i got rid of the telescoping seatpost (2 seatposts) it would definetly be under 40lbs. i think the 07 black diamond triple is stock at 38lbs with dh tubes etc. you could get it down to around 36lbs pretty easy.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

My stock session 77 is just over 40, wouldn't take much to get it lower. But it's not an issue with me. It rocks as is.


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

I have made it lighter With Juicy 3's and folding bead tires. Also and XTR on the rear.

Hey Beamer I love your signiture.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

beamer = motocycles
bimmer = autos
kewl...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

38 pounds in AM/FR mode

150mm in the front 170mm in the rear


















41 pounds in FRX/DH mode

190mm in the front 170mm in the rear


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Brett, 
How about 9 3/4 inches and just under 38


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Brett,
> How about 9 3/4 inches and just under 38


Hey smt is that an M3?


----------



## transitiontransition (Sep 1, 2007)

beamer said:


>


nicely built i have the same one but with a 36 i hate it lol


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

39lbs

Frame : Custom White Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Devolved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Avid Juicy 5 w/ Galfer Pads
Tyres : 2.5 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Holzefeller with FSA bash
BB : Truvativ Howitzer Team
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Rear Axle : Azonic Momentum Axle
Grips : White Oneals


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

it looks like ur sitting down on the jump


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

by sub 40 you meant 40.76 right?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Wait... Who else on hurr is named Brett


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

38.7lbs


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> by sub 40 you meant 40.76 right?


I think a tire change could get that 39.99....?


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Brett,
> How about 9 3/4 inches and just under 38


I'm going to call BS until I see a scale picture. Maybe w/ those red XC tires you're close to claimed.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah brett I kinda considering the same thing, I finally got my dh bike built and it owns at resorts but everywhere else its overkill, I'm considering getting a shorter rear shock and a 66 and a granny ring so i could have a 7 on 7 bike and I could pedal uphill. I really only want a true dh bike a few times a year and even the socal races are overkill with a dh bike. I kinda miss the mongoose black diamond I was borrowing for a while, I could ride xc, dirt jumps, dh, freeride all on the same bike.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> it looks like ur sitting down on the jump


nope... cause that would hurt!!! XD Just right off the seat...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> Why 7inches? You gonna keep racing right?


Hey FR I think so. I've got a lot faster learned not to do some stupid braking mistakes learned about tire pressure. Learned not to race with a broken axel that makes my wheel bind.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


You just noticed that? Its a worldwide known fact that SMT has no sense of fashion, anyways its a sick M3 fo sho..


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> I'm going to call BS until I see a scale picture. Maybe w/ those red XC tires you're close to claimed.


Come on M3 has a 38lb m3. We all know this.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> 39lbs
> 
> Fork : Devolved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus


Isn't that fork around 10lbs?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

SABER_MTB said:


> I have made it lighter With Juicy 3's and folding bead tires. Also and XTR on the rear.
> 
> Hey Beamer I love your signiture.


What is that on your shock??? A spring sleeve???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> Come on M3 has a 38lb m3. We all know this.


M3 has a M3? :skep:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dusthuffer said:


> Isn't that fork around 10lbs?


no, they're like 6.9-7.2 pounds. His OLD fork was 10 pounds.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

7x7 39lbs.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

That looks bangin'


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*39.4lbs.*

7x7 Bruja. 1.5" Totem Coil. Diabolus cranks. SRS guide. Gravity Dropper. Michi. 24/16 combo. Time Z-pedals.
Solid bike. Loven every pedal stroke.
tyres and pedals have been swapped since photo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Hey smt is that an M3?


yeah...................


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

GnaR9 said:


> I'm going to call BS until I see a scale picture. Maybe w/ those red XC tires you're close to claimed.


come on now...you have lifted it up .....with the red tires it is under.....with the full on big Miches it is around 40.5


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> Isn't that fork around 10lbs?


hell no!!! more like 7lbs...


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> come on now...you have lifted it up .....with the red tires it is under.....with the full on big Miches it is around 40.5


Okay that makes more since. You don't run those red tires anymore do you?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

wormvine said:


> 7x7 39lbs.


That bike looks really nice... I like the build a lot.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Internal14 said:


> 7x7 Bruja. 1.5" Totem Coil. Diabolus cranks. SRS guide. Gravity Dropper. Michi. 24/16 combo. Time Z-pedals.
> Solid bike. Loven every pedal stroke.
> tyres and pedals have been swapped since photo.


That's a really good looking build. How's the ride ... what does it compare to?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> come on now...you have lifted it up .....with the red tires it is under.....with the full on big Miches it is around 40.5


SMT I think you might be experiencing a surprise ultimate digital scale intervention in the near future ... better dig out your red weight weenie tires for when the crew shows up


----------



## SCB (May 19, 2007)

Just under 40lbs. I could probably be low 30's if I updated the fork.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> That bike looks really nice... I like the build a lot.


Thanks!


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

yakuza kumicho right at 42 bone stock (with a 2.7 front and 2.5 rear), could easily take it under 40.








heres the real winner is a intense socom with a air fork on front, about 35# with the air rock shox on it, bike is awesome. about 38 with the fox 40 on it


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> I think a tire change could get that 39.99....?


yeah i would like to go tubless someday soon... but w.o money its tough.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Mine weighs 36 lbs with the coil shock according to the scale at my local shop. 
I thought it was heavier 

I just got the air shock on Monday and have not weighed it yet, but I assume it will be about a pound less.


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Marin Quake 7.2, it's just under 40lbs.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

gremlyn said:


> Marin Quake 7.2, it's just under 40lbs.


you got a problem right there with the front end ... much too light ... won't stay down ...


----------



## mo1k8 (May 31, 2005)

38 pounds


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

GnaR9 said:


> I'm going to call BS until I see a scale picture. Maybe w/ those red XC tires you're close to claimed.


Agreement, Visual scale rings 40+ easy with that setup (Accounting for fancy red tires.) But arent we the mooks for believing stuff that comes out of the SMT Knowledge-Base?


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Huck Banzai said:


> Agreement, Visual scale rings 40+ easy with that setup (Accounting for fancy red tires.) But arent we the mooks for believing stuff that comes out of the SMT Knowledge-Base?


Actually if I put some thought into it. His frame is 1lb lighter than mine, my fork is 2lbs lighter than his. One lb difference tipping the scales his way, on top of the M3 having a generally heavier component build. My bike weighs 40lbs. 
Man, it's starting to sound like I'm a weight weenie. I need to go huck to flat now.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

BKnight said:


> heres the real winner is a intense socom with a air fork on front, about 35# with the air rock shox on it, about 38 with the fox 40 on it]


Umm, a 40 doesn't weigh 3 more pounds than a Boxxer


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

when ever they had it set up with the 40 on it, it was about 3 pounds heavier. then they switched to a boxxer air and some different tires and some other stuff


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

About the sickest Nomad i have ever seen


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

thats a bullit broham


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

dont know to be honest,any ideas.

it has a sdg i beam seat and saddle now and the fork is 66 rc2x.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought this was gonna be a DH bike thread but I guess 7x7 is more freeridey...

I'll post up my DHR and the weight in a few minutes.:thumbsup:


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

matt said:


> I thought this was gonna be a DH bike thread but I guess 7x7 is more freeridey...
> 
> I'll post up my DHR and the weight in a few minutes.:thumbsup:


i thought you rode an swd or something? atleast i thought you were on one at the *. ive been out of the loop to long. I"ll post up my new sinister R9 when it shows up tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

SJensen said:


> i thought you rode an swd or something? atleast i thought you were on one at the *. ive been out of the loop to long. I"ll post up my new sinister R9 when it shows up tomorrow:thumbsup:


Wait, did I meet you at N*?

Naw, I sold the SWD a couple weeks and got the DHR Friday- built it up chainless and rode it over the weekend at N* until I unseated that O-ring and had 8" of negative travel


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

custom reign X all coil tubeless decent tires. and a semi slick to keep it fast 34.7lbs


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

I upgraded the rear shock to a coil and put some 2.5 nevegals on it. How do you like the feel of the 66 on your reign x because i am seriously considering getting the new 66 rc3.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

one of hte guys i ride with has a bighit 3 from 07 and its 36 lbs. but hes got xc tires and tubeless


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

gremlyn said:


> Marin Quake 7.2, it's just under 40lbs.


i've always had a thing for those frames... nice bike:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Turner DHR*

Here is my new to me, just completed small DHR.

It weighs in at 39.34 lbs according to my digi scale.

I know I'm missing the lower roller.

I plan to get a DHX w/ a remote resi soon for the bike as well as some 2.5 UST Maxxis tires to lighten it up further. I just had to get the 2.7's this time because they were sooo cheap.

Specs:

Turner DHR small frame w/ Romic shock
Thomson post
SDG/Turner seat
Boxxer world cup
Sic stem
XT Rear Caliper, 8" rotor, XTR front caliper, 8" Rotor w/ XT levers
'07 X9 Shifter w/ older X9 derailleur
Sram Pg 970 12-26 cassette
Mavic 721 rims laced to Hadley Hubs 
2.7 Mobster rear tire setup ghetto tubeless with 20" tube and 2 scoops of stans
2.7 DHF front tire ghetto tubeless same as above
170mm XT Crankset
Sun Ringle beaten pedals
Gamut P40 guide
E13 38 T guide ring
Easton EA 70 mid-rise bars, uncut
ODI Ruffian grips

I think thats it... Here are a couple pics.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

*nicolai UFO st*

can be exactly 7x7 if you want it to be :thumbsup: 
Awesome little bike.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

the 66 blows the fox 36 away. alittle taller than the 36 but i like it that way. the new 66 looks even better! i rode a reign x with a totem and that was pretty sweet as well. the fox 36 is much too linear of a fork. any1 who has time on 1, or rides the bigger lines will also agree, even if you own the RC2 cart. plus my black and silver bike is one of the sharpest i have seen.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

the 36 and 40 are a bit liniar and lack the progression of Marzocchi's. go-ride.com puts out "Hop-Up" kits; duel rated springs for the 40 now. This is just information for the general crowd should anyone be interested.


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Another Reign X*

This has been a super fun bike. Weighning in around 35-36lbs. Thomson stem, Formula Brakes, 66sl, Ea70 Bar, Hope rear hub.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice Reign X


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

G-AIR said:


> This has been a super fun bike. Weighning in around 35-36lbs. Thomson stem, Formula Brakes, 66sl, Ea70 Bar, Hope rear hub.


I've seen in the Giant forum the stock Reign X is more like 40lbs. The frame is like 10lbs?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> I've seen in the Giant forum the stock Reign X is more like 40lbs. The frame is like 10lbs?


Not true. We just weighed a stock X1 med and it was 36.


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just think about the new Yeti seven. I wouldn't be surprised if we see that at 35-36 built.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=335524

Erik


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

i got 7 inches up front... comes in right at 38, sellin the deemaxs and have some pink I9's on the way, that should shed some weight hopefully.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry for jacking.

but phillip mckrack are you selling the deemaxs purely for the reason of being to heavy or are they no good as an all day wheel,thanks mark.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

just bought some I9's and need the money to pay um off


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry again dusthuffer for jacking.

and sorry phillip mckrack the only reason i ask is mbuk,like deemax but say they aint that reliable,for example bearings wear out quite quick and the freehub eats itself,did you experience these problems i understand yours and there milage may vary.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

no problems with mine, they come with an extra pack of spokes that can relace the rear wheel and a new freehub body/ and paws. i had heard the same thing but i never experienced so i got that freehub just in case


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

ok thanks.


----------



## Tevž (Aug 20, 2006)

*demo*

18.6 kilogram = 41.005932 funt


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

7 & 7 at just under 40lbs in this photo with 1300g DH tires:









I always kept some Kendas on hand for epic rides, that dropped it down under 37 lbs and made for easy pedaling but mostly I used Maxxis ADvantages and it came in at about 38lbs.

I don't have a current picture of my Highline but with the I9's I just threw on it's 34.7 lbs on my Ultimate digi scale.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Tevž said:


> 18.6 kilogram = 41.005932 funt


can't see the pic...anyone else just se a white box with red x??


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*08 La Bruja 7" 31lb*

My witch comes in at under 31 pound, with 1.5 inch totem 180mm on the front and fox 5.0 air on the back. I have mostly XTR stuff on it and things like easton carbon bars, hence the low weight. Weight means a lot to me because I like to struggle up the hills before racing down. So yes, I am a weight weeny, a weight weeny with an awesome FR machine


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

my kona stinky weighed 42lbs a few months ago... now it has lots of upgraded parts. I know for a fact i shaved weight with wheels/fork I should take it to the LBS nd get it weighed... bet its right around 40 now


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

It's under 40.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

38lbs 11oz, including dirt.









'07 Big Hit with 190mm rear and 180mm front. I'll post a less cluttered picture later...


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

SteveUK said:


> 38lbs 11oz, including dirt.
> 
> View attachment 359944
> 
> ...


nice stumpy in the background...fiancee has the same one


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

7 or 8" rear travel, coil F+R, DH tubes, dual ply tires, right around 39.5#


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

38.5 pounds with heavy tires~


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

sorry dble post, but i hit submit by accident ! :madman:

38.5 pounds, with fat tires


----------



## NAT0007 (Nov 3, 2007)

7" in front. 6.5" in back.

38 pounds.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

7" X 7" - 40 lbs. with DH tires...


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey I see a lot of you rocking SDG I beam saddles.
How do you like them?
Are they strong? Comfortable?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've seen too many people snap I-beam saddles.

SDG saddles are nice, but the I-beam is a scary thing if you ask me.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I've seen too many people snap I-beam saddles.
> 
> SDG saddles are nice, but the I-beam is a scary thing if you ask me.


My buddy has broken 2 of them SDG warrentied both. They sent him 2 new cabon ibeams.

We went Dj'ing. 20mins into it he snaped one. Put the other on and broke the post where the ibeam and post meet. The post wont hold a seat no matter how tight we tighten the bolt.

Their Railed saddles are sick.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Exactly. SDG rail saddles are fantastic, but I'll stick with WTB. You simply can't go wrong with those.


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

Alright. I'll forget about I-beams.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

What was the whole point/objective behind I-Beam?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i love i beam,and according to recent review in dirt uk mag they love them too,and have lasted a years abuse with no complaints,but i guess if you crash a lot they are gonna break easy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

GiantGeoff said:


> What was the whole point/objective behind I-Beam?


Weight savings maybe. 

Or just a different design.


----------

